# FF won't eat, drink, temp 103.6



## DonnaBelle (Jun 22, 2013)

Sissy kidded Friday 4:00 am.  She ate just a little then, and I gave her water, and she drank a small bit.

She has not drank any water since yesterday and won't eat anything today.

She has a temp of 103.6.

I didn't see her pass afterbirth, but she could have eaten it.

I just talked to my vet and he said give her the Pen G. cause it's all I've got.  He's in Hot Springs on a mini vacation, but will be back tomorrow evening.  

Ideas?

DonnaBelle


----------



## xa.logan (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes. Pen G. It's not uncommon for animals giving birth to not pass the afterbirth. When this happens possible infection may occur. I don't know for sure if that's the problem but if it is, pen g will help fight the infection.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 22, 2013)

103.6 is not that high.  Not eating much after kidding is not that unusual.  But, not drinking water is the major concern.  Mine usually drink a lot.

I think giving Pen G is sensible course of action at this point.


----------



## elevan (Jun 22, 2013)

Follow the vet's advice - PenG definitely.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jun 22, 2013)

I read once to put molasses in the water to encourage them to drink. My does liked it.


----------



## xa.logan (Jun 22, 2013)

Speaking of putting things in water. Would ACV encourage drinking?


----------



## TGreenhut (Jun 22, 2013)

xa.logan said:
			
		

> Speaking of putting things in water. Would ACV encourage drinking?


I doubt it would _encourage_ drinking because the stuff is sour and they don't generally like the taste of it.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 22, 2013)

She seems to be better tonight.  She is eating and drinking and acting better.  

I'm not sure what happened, but she seems OK.  I did give her the shot of Penn G and 6 cc of B-12.

Thanks to all for the advice.

She really scared me.

DonnaBelle


----------



## animalmom (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm glad/relieved your new mom is doing better, but where are pictures of the babies?  Must have pictures of babies!
Pretty please with sugar on top.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 23, 2013)

Here's a photo of the new doeling, born Friday morning to Sissy.

She is doing fine, I don't think the heat is the best thing for goats, mine do better in cooler weather.

No more summer kiddings for me.  It's just tooo hot.

DonnaBelle


----------



## animalmom (Jun 23, 2013)

DonnaBelle, she is so pretty!  I know what you mean about the heat.  I have one doe that is suppose to go on July 8 and the heat is getting both my doe and me down.

What are you going to name her?  Those are some wild PJ's she has on, but I can dig it!


----------



## elevan (Jun 23, 2013)

What a gorgeous doeling!

Glad mama is feeling better too.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 24, 2013)

She's as purty as Dolly Parton ever was and still is.

So I've decided to call her Dolly.

DonnaBelle


----------

